# Wanted r35 brake light kit



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone got one to suit a 09 gtr to convert to 4 brake lights please pm me. 

Thanks paul.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

wiggy1980 said:


> Anyone got one to suit a 09 gtr to convert to 4 brake lights please pm me.
> 
> Thanks paul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Any about

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

wiggy1980 said:


> Anyone got one to suit a 09 gtr to convert to 4 brake lights please pm me.
> 
> Thanks paul.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





Hi

We have them in stock:thumbsup: give us a call and I can get one posted tomorrow.


Regards MGT


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

I think Andy from R35audio is doing them for 60 or 70 pound a set, it is worth to drop him a line.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

4SRC said:


> I think Andy from R35audio is doing them for 60 or 70 pound a set, it is worth to drop him a line.


Cheers bud just seeing if any used ones about.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Anyone selling one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

There's a thread on here somewhere showing how to make your own kit with a couple of diodes and resistors. I used this to make mine several years ago and it costs less than a fiver to make the diy job.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

barry P. said:


> There's a thread on here somewhere showing how to make your own kit with a couple of diodes and resistors. I used this to make mine several years ago and it costs less than a fiver to make the diy job.


Here you go Barry - DIY light kit


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wiggy1980 said:


> Anyone selling one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


So you asked this 21st April 2018, 09:44 PM am surprised you havent just bought a new one! 

Just buy one from R35audio below
https://www.r35audio.com/product/4-tail-light-kit-r35-gtr-cba-20092010/

£75.00 done and dusted! a 2nd hand kit would be about £55 anyway! lol
*
EDIT- 20th Sep 2018 09.35*

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R35-GTR-4-Light-Kit/292734246404?hash=item4428521e04:g:KRAAAOSwjOdZajwN
Shows as r35aaudio as well, free delivery and £75 all in delivered!


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

£75 + VAT + Post = £100 

I'm still buying them though as I like them :smokin:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ddavej said:


> £75 + VAT + Post = £100
> 
> I'm still buying them though as I like them :smokin:


just spotted these -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R35-GTR-4-Light-Kit/292734246404?hash=item4428521e04:g:KRAAAOSwjOdZajwN

Shows as r35aaudio as well, free delivery and £75 all in delivered!


----------



## ddavej (Jan 10, 2006)

Chronos said:


> just spotted these -
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/R35-GTR-4-Light-Kit/292734246404?hash=item4428521e04:g:KRAAAOSwjOdZajwN
> 
> Shows as r35aaudio as well, free delivery and £75 all in delivered!


An excellent find, I forgot to buy a set last night, many thanks :bowdown1:


----------

